# Can I freeze Whipping Cream?



## Constance (Jan 20, 2006)

This subject may have come up before...forgive me if I'm being redundant.

I'm going to maked my husband a chocolate bread pudding with whisky sauce, from a recipe given me by one of my friends. It's hard for me to get out, so he does most of the shopping. Today, he picked up a quart of whipping cream at Sam's. I need 1 cup.

So...I was thinking about freezing the rest. I never make real whipped cream, because I prefer Cool Whip (I know, I'm weird), so I'd only be cooking with it.
What do you think? I know you can freeze milk.


----------



## AndreainDC (Jan 20, 2006)

I've never tried it, but this is in general, what I've heard...

Freezing whipping cream is not recommended because it causes changes to the fat, resulting in poor texture.  It will not whip well after it is frozen.  I've heard, however, that you can use thawed cream to flavor soups and sauces, but I don't know that I would use it anywhere where it's texture instead of the flavor was going to be critical.

I know you weren't as interested in this, but I have also read that you can freeze whipped cream that is sweetened and flavored.  You can freeze it in individual servings in plastic wrap wrapped in foil.  From what I understand, it will keep up to two months.

Hopefully you will hear from someone with actual experience instead of hearsay, but maybe this will be a start...


----------



## Kirby (Mar 2, 2006)

I ruined a big tub of sour cream by freezing it.  It turned clumpy and drippy.


----------



## licia (Mar 2, 2006)

I've heard that it can be frozen after whipping - making globs the size needed to top whatever you are serving on parchment - freeze then put in a freezer container.  I've not done this so this is only hearsay. If it were me, I would freeze some (to see if it works) and use the rest in a yummy recipe.


----------



## AllenOK (Mar 2, 2006)

You can also use it for some sauces, or make a batch of clam chowder with the cream.


----------



## Andy M. (Mar 2, 2006)

AllenMI said:
			
		

> You can also use it for some sauces, or make a batch of clam chowder with the cream.


 
...or Fetuccine Alfredo!


----------

